# Smart poachers



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://jaysoutdoorne...of-being-smart/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that's another one for the books, Gertrude & HeathCliff busted again!!!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Morons just like to poach game. A known fact! They can not comprehend the idea that you can buy more great tasting beef for the price of fines, lost wages, court cost, attorney fees, gas, ammo, fake tags, resident tags, and so much more. Take these two idiots for example, travel out of state, lodging, food, gas, tags, equipment and the cap.......Add in fines, and such, and you're looking at a crap load of good wholesome beef.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL JT... Yeah that was an expensive cap, wasn't it ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ever notice they seem to run in pairs???


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

When do Poachers begin season? I hear they can make a great hunting room mount......









Dumbasses....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> Now that's another one for the books, Gertrude & HeathCliff busted again!!!!!


boy, there's two names I've not heard in quite awhile. guess we dating ourselves


----------

